
Consumption: How Inspiration Killed, Then Ate, Creativity | Viget Inspire - muon
http://www.viget.com/inspire/consumption-how-inspiration-killed-then-ate-creativity/
======
Rickasaurus
"When we over-saturate ourselves in other people's work it short-changes our
own creative development." - So true.

